# Good advice from BHTR



## BHTR (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello. Gentlemen, I'm new here. I am a journalist in the betting industry with 10 years of experience. I only bet on good information . Use it.

1. Fa Cup. Sheffield Utd - Bristol City Bristol City: BTS - Yes - 2.10.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 11, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Hello. Gentlemen, I'm new here. I am a journalist in the betting industry with 10 years of experience. I only bet on good information . Use it.
> 
> 1. Fa Cup. Sheffield Utd - Bristol City Bristol City: BTS - Yes - 2.10.


UPD: 1-0.
Profit: -1.

Eh, removal. Go ahead.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi guys. Today these are the rates.

2. Wolves - Southampton: 2 - 3.10
3. Barnsley - Chelsea: BTS - Yes - 2.05
4. Sochaux - St Etienne: Over (2.5) - 2.10
5. Sivasspor - Antalyaspor: BTS - Yes - 1.90
6. Sivasspor - Antalyaspor (+0.5) - 1.98
7. Viitorul Tg. Jiu - Gaz Metan Medias Over (2.5) - 2.25
8. Exp: Sivasspor - Antalyaspor: BTS - Yes - 1.90; Viitorul Tg. Jiu - Gaz Metan Medias Over (2.5) - 2.25 = 4.27
9. Exp: Sochaux - St Etienne: Over (2.5) - 2.10; Barnsley - Chelsea: BTS - Yes - 2.05 = 4.30


----------



## BHTR (Feb 12, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Hi guys. Today these are the rates.
> 
> 2. Wolves - Southampton: 2 - 3.10 | 0-2 (+2.10)
> 3. Barnsley - Chelsea: BTS - Yes - 2.05 | 0-1 (-1)
> ...



UPD: -2.92
Profit (9): -3.92.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello everyone. Such bets seem right to me today.

10. RB Leipzig - Augsburg: +1.5 - 2.05
11. Bologna - Benevento +0.5 - 2.01
12. Celta Vigo - Elche Over (2.5) - 2.10
13. Holstein Kiel - Wurzburger Kickers: 2 - 6.00
14. Hannover - Paderborn: 1 - 2.30
15. Rizespor - Erzurum BB Over (2.5) - 2.20
16. Exp: Rizespor - Erzurum BB Over (2.5) - 2.20; Hannover - Paderborn: 1 - 2.30 = 5.06


----------



## BHTR (Feb 13, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Hello everyone. Such bets seem right to me today.
> 
> 10. RB Leipzig - Augsburg: +1.5 - 2.05 (+1.05)
> 11. Bologna - Benevento +0.5 - 2.01 (+1.01)
> ...


UPD: -0.84
Profit (16): -4.76


----------



## BHTR (Feb 13, 2021)

17. Leicester - Liverpool: 2 - 2.10
18. Crystal Palace - Burnley: Over (3.5) - 5.00
19. Manchester City - Tottenham: 2 - 9.00
20. Brighton - Aston Villa: 2 (-0.75) - 3.00
21. Bayer Leverkusen - Mainz: 2 - 7.00
22. Stuttgart - Hertha Berlin: 2 (+0.25) - 2.02
23. Werder Bremen - Freiburg: 2 (-0.75) - 3.00
24. Union Berlin - Schalke: 2 - 5.25
25. Torino - Genoa: 1 (-0.75) - 2.25
26. Granada CF - Atl. Madrid: Over (3.5) - 5.00
27. Sevilla - Huesca: 2 (+0) - 5.00
28. Eibar - Valladolid 1 (-1) - 3.00
29. Kayserispor - Ankaragucu: 2 - 3.25
30. Trabzonspor - Gaziantep: 2 - 6.00
31. Karagumruk - Fenerbahce: 1 (+0.5) - 1.93
32. Goias - Botafogo RJ: 2 - 5.70
33. Paris SG - Nice: 2 - 12.00
34. Lyon - Montpellier: 2 - 7.50


----------



## BHTR (Feb 14, 2021)

BHTR said:


> 17. Leicester - Liverpool: 2 - 2.10 -1
> 18. Crystal Palace - Burnley: Over (3.5) - 5.00 -1
> 19. Manchester City - Tottenham: 2 - 9.00 -1
> 20. Brighton - Aston Villa: 2 (-0.75) - 3.00 -1
> ...


UPD: -8.99
Profit (34): -13.75


----------



## BHTR (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey, guys. Something amazing is happening in football. For example, all the matches of yesterday's round in Germany ended in a draw. Therefore, I made the decision that I will make one bet the largest, and the rest - not to put at all. But the bets that I will not put, I will put them here, for statistics. And I will post one bet for free in my telegram channel @bet4million .

35. West Brom - Manchester Utd: 1 - 11.00
36. Arsenal - Leeds: 1 (-0.75) 2.05
37. EXP. Everton - Fulham: 1 - 2.00; Southampton - Wolves: 1 - 2.40 = 4.80
38. EXP. Rennes - St Etienne: 2 - 4.33; Getafe - Real Sociedad: 1 - 4.20 = 18.18
39. EXP. Real Madrid - Valencia: П2 - 8.00; Arsenal - Leeds: 1 (-0.75) 2.05 = 16.40
40. EXP. Galatasaray - Kasimpasa: 2 - 7.00; Getafe - Real Sociedad: 1 - 4.20 = 29.40


----------



## BHTR (Feb 14, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Hey, guys. Something amazing is happening in football. For example, all the matches of yesterday's round in Germany ended in a draw. Therefore, I made the decision that I will make one bet the largest, and the rest - not to put at all. But the bets that I will not put, I will put them here, for statistics. And I will post one bet for free in my telegram channel @bet4million .
> 
> 35. West Brom - Manchester Utd: 1 - 11.00 -1
> 36. Arsenal - Leeds: 1 (-0.75) 2.05 (4-2) +1.05
> ...


UPD: -3.95
Profit (34): -17.70

Only one real money bet from my telegram channel came in: @bet4million
️ Arsenal - Leeds: Arsenal (-0.75) - 2.05
 4-2; +1.05 .


----------



## BHTR (Feb 15, 2021)

Important information. Modern football and the line of bookmakers does not allow you to make a lot of bets, play on the stream, which was previously possible. I spent ten years betting, wrote several hundred articles on betting theory, interviewed various bookmakers, and ended my career as a gambler last year. But now I decided to return to the game and make no more than two bets a day.
Next, only one bid will be published in this topic. Subscribers of my telegram channel (link in profile) will receive the bid a little earlier.

Chelsea - Newcastle: BTS - Yes - 2.34


----------



## BHTR (Feb 16, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Important information. Modern football and the line of bookmakers does not allow you to make a lot of bets, play on the stream, which was previously possible. I spent ten years betting, wrote several hundred articles on betting theory, interviewed various bookmakers, and ended my career as a gambler last year. But now I decided to return to the game and make no more than two bets a day.
> Next, only one bid will be published in this topic. Subscribers of my telegram channel (link in profile) will receive the bid a little earlier.
> 
> Chelsea - Newcastle: BTS - Yes - 2.34


 2-0; STAT: 1-0-1 (WDL), +0.05


----------



## BHTR (Feb 16, 2021)

Stoke - Sheffield Wed: Stoke (-1) 3.49


----------



## BHTR (Feb 17, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Stoke - Sheffield Wed: Stoke (-1) 3.49


 1-0; +0.00
STAT: 1-1-1 (WDL), +0.05


----------



## BHTR (Feb 17, 2021)

️ Burnley - Fulham Over (2.75) 2.78


----------



## BHTR (Feb 18, 2021)

BHTR said:


> ️ Burnley - Fulham Over (2.75) 2.78


UPD: 1-1
STAT: 1-1-2 (WDL), -0.95

The next bet was a bonus (free).
Bet4millionPremium:
️ Sevilla - Dortmund: Dortmund AH (-0.75) 3.64
 2-3, +1.32
STAT: 3-0-0 (WDL), +4.80

Guys, thank you very much for your attention to my topic. Subscribe to my telegram channel. I will try to please you.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 18, 2021)

I will add another bet on the total. Otherwise, you get a choice, either the total or the outcome.

Dyn. Kyiv - Club Brugge KV: Over (3.5) 4.07
Slavia Prague - Leicester: Slavia Prague AH (-0.75) 4.81


----------



## BHTR (Feb 19, 2021)

BHTR said:


> I will add another bet on the total. Otherwise, you get a choice, either the total or the outcome.
> 
> Dyn. Kyiv - Club Brugge KV: Over (3.5) 4.07
> Slavia Prague - Leicester: Slavia Prague AH (-0.75) 4.81


 1-1;  0-0
STAT: 1-1-4 (WDL), -2.95


----------



## BHTR (Feb 19, 2021)

️ Fiorentina - Spezia: 1 (AH -1) 3.05
️ Watford - Derby: Over (3.5) 5.10


----------



## BHTR (Feb 20, 2021)

BHTR said:


> ️ Fiorentina - Spezia: 1 (AH -1) 3.05
> ️ Watford - Derby: Over (3.5) 5.10


3-0, +2.05; 2-1
STAT: 2-1-5 (WDL), -1.90


----------



## BHTR (Feb 20, 2021)

#1. Elche - Eibar: Over (2.5) 2.60; Fulham - Sheffield: Over (2.5) 2.40 = 6.24
 #2. Cardiff - Preston: Over (2.5) 2.38; Reading - Middlesbrough: Over (2.5) 2.63 = 6.25
 #3. Genoa - Verona: Over (2.5) 2.32; St Etienne - Reims: Over (2.5) 2.31 = 5.35
️ Reading - Middlesbrough: Over (3.5) 5.30
️ Nottingham - Blackburn: 2 (AH -0.75) 3.58

Let's play express trains.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 21, 2021)

BHTR said:


> #1. Elche - Eibar: Over (2.5) 2.60; Fulham - Sheffield: Over (2.5) 2.40 = 6.24
> #2. Cardiff - Preston: Over (2.5) 2.38; Reading - Middlesbrough: Over (2.5) 2.63 = 6.25
> #3. Genoa - Verona: Over (2.5) 2.32; St Etienne - Reims: Over (2.5) 2.31 = 5.35
> ️ Reading - Middlesbrough: Over (3.5) 5.30
> ...


;  0-2, 1-0
STAT: 2-1-10 (WDL), -6.90


----------



## BHTR (Feb 21, 2021)

️ Huesca - Granada CF: Over (3.5) 5.46
️ Nimes - Bordeaux: 2 AH (-1) 3.72

Dusseldorf - Hannover: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.25
Karlsruher - Nurnberg: 2 AH (-0.25) 3.35
West Ham - Tottenham: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.00
Aston Villa - Leicester: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.14
Manchester Utd - Newcastle: 2 - 10.91
Montpellier - Rennes: 2 AH (-1) 4.13
Nice - Metz: Over (3.5) 4.59
Nimes - Bordeaux: 2 AH (-1) 3.72
Strasbourg - Angers: 1 AH (-1) 4.01
Lorient - Lille: Over (2.5) 2.33
Hoffenheim - Werder Bremen: 1 AH (-1) 3.57
Parma - Udinese: Over (2.5) 2.30
AC Milan - Inter: 1 AH (-0.25) 3.40
Atalanta - Napoli: 2 - 4.23
Real Sociedad - Alaves: Over (3.5) 4.22
Huesca - Granada CF: Over (3.5) 5.46
Ath Bilbao - Villarreal: 1 AH (-1) 4.95
Leganes - Tenerife: Over (3.5) 6.05
Mallorca - Almeria: 1 AH (-1) 3.46
Girona - Castellon: 2 - 5.27
Lugo - Logrones: Over (2.5) 3.00
Malaga - Rayo Vallecano: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.01
Gaziantep - Antalyaspor: 2 - 3.57
Sivasspor - Kayserispor: Over (2.5) 2.30

 Nice - Metz: Over (3.5) 4.59; Parma - Udinese: Over (2.5) 2.30 = 10.55
 Lorient - Lille: Over (2.5) 2.33; Leganes - Tenerife: Over (3.5) 6.05 = 14.09
 Lugo - Logrones: Over (2.5) 3.00; Sivasspor - Kayserispor: Over (2.5) 2.30 = 6.90
 Leganes - Tenerife: Over (3.5) 6.05; Atalanta - Napoli: 2 - 4.23 = 25.59
 Huesca - Granada CF: Over (3.5) 5.46; Parma - Udinese: Over (2.5) 2.30 = 12.55


----------



## BHTR (Feb 22, 2021)

BHTR said:


> ️ Huesca - Granada CF: Over (3.5) 5.46
> ️ Nimes - Bordeaux: 2 AH (-1) 3.72
> 
> Dusseldorf - Hannover: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.25
> ...



STAT: 10-1-31 (WDL), +1.34


----------



## BHTR (Feb 22, 2021)

Brighton - Crystal Palace: 2 - 5.75
Guingamp - Caen: 1 AH (-0.75) 2.85
Piast Gliwice - Warta Poznan: 2 - 5.42
Maritimo - FC Porto: 1 - 11.00
Osasuna - Sevilla: 2 AH (-1) 3.18
Fuenlabrada - R. Oviedo: Over (2.5) 2.98
Zaragoza - Alcorcon: 1 AH (-1) 3.61
Ankaragucu - Rizespor: Over (2.5) 2.20
Smouha - El Masry: Over (2.5) 2.60

Fuenlabrada - R. Oviedo: Over (2.5) 2.98; Smouha - El Masry: Over (2.5) 2.60 = 7.74
Ankaragucu - Rizespor: Over (2.5) 2.20; Osasuna - Sevilla: 2 AH (-1) 3.18 = 6.99
Brighton - Crystal Palace: 2 - 5.75; Zaragoza - Alcorcon: 1 AH (-1) 3.61 = 20.75


----------



## BHTR (Feb 22, 2021)

️ Khimki - FK Krylya Sovetov Samara: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.52
️ UTA Arad - FC Botosani: 2 AH (-1) 3.29


----------



## BHTR (Feb 23, 2021)

BHTR said:


> ️ Khimki - FK Krylya Sovetov Samara: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.52
> ️ UTA Arad - FC Botosani: 2 AH (-1) 3.29


0-4, +2.52
0-0, -1


----------



## BHTR (Feb 23, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Brighton - Crystal Palace: 2 - 5.75
> Guingamp - Caen: 1 AH (-0.75) 2.85
> Piast Gliwice - Warta Poznan: 2 - 5.42
> Maritimo - FC Porto: 1 - 11.00
> ...


Brighton - Crystal Palace: 2 - 5.75 - 1-2, + 4.75
Guingamp - Caen: 1 AH (-0.75) 2.85 -1
Piast Gliwice - Warta Poznan: 2 - 5.42 - 0-1, + 4.42
Maritimo - FC Porto: 1 - 11.00 -1
Osasuna - Sevilla: 2 AH (-1) 3.18 - 0-2, + 2.18
Fuenlabrada - R. Oviedo: Over (2.5) 2.98 - 2-2, +1.98
Zaragoza - Alcorcon: 1 AH (-1) 3.61 -1
Ankaragucu - Rizespor: Over (2.5) 2.20 -1
Smouha - El Masry: Over (2.5) 2.60 -1

Fuenlabrada - R. Oviedo: Over (2.5) 2.98; Smouha - El Masry: Over (2.5) 2.60 = 7.74 -1
Ankaragucu - Rizespor: Over (2.5) 2.20; Osasuna - Sevilla: 2 AH (-1) 3.18 = 6.99 -1
Brighton - Crystal Palace: 2 - 5.75; Zaragoza - Alcorcon: 1 AH (-1) 3.61 = 20.75 -1

*STAT: 15-1-40 (WDL), +8.19, ROI +14.60%
STAT (Premium):
4-0-4 (WDL), +5.55, ROI +69%*


----------



## BHTR (Feb 23, 2021)

️ Melbourne City - Sydney FC: 2 AH (-1) 4.69


----------



## BHTR (Feb 23, 2021)

Leeds - Southampton: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.85
Birmingham - Norwich: 1 AH (-0.25) 4.91
Derby - Huddersfield: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.73
Middlesbrough - Bristol City: 2 - 5.95
Wycombe - Reading: 2 AH (-1) 2.74
Atl. Madrid - Chelsea: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.86
Lazio - Bayern Munich: 1 AH (-0.25) 4.09
Paderborn - Heidenheim: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.98
Umraniyespor - Adana Demirspor: 2 AH (-1) 3.10

Birmingham - Norwich: 1 AH (-0.25) 4.91; Paderborn - Heidenheim: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.98 =19.54


----------



## BHTR (Feb 23, 2021)

Le Mans - Boulogne: Over (3.5) 5,75


----------



## BHTR (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello everyone. Yesterday I was a bit hasty with my betting decisions. I took the line too early. We need to improve. Many thanks to all those who follow my bets. It disciplines me. Let me remind you that we also have a Telegram channel.

 STAT: 16-1-51 (WDL), +2.14, ROI +3.00%
 STAT (Premium, one bet per day):
 4-0-5 (WDL), +4.55, ROI +50.5%


----------



## BHTR (Feb 24, 2021)

Barnsley - Stoke: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.34
Swansea - Coventry: 1 AH (-1) 3.42
Blackburn - Watford: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.17
Atalanta - Real Madrid: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.90
B. Monchengladbach - Manchester City: 1 - 10.03
Nimes - Lorient: Over (2.5) 2.03
AEL Larissa - Lamia: Over (2.5) 2.51

 Nimes - Lorient: Over (2.5) 2.03; AEL Larissa - Lamia: Over (2.5) 2.51 = 5.09


----------



## BHTR (Feb 25, 2021)

BHTR said:


> Barnsley - Stoke: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.34
> Swansea - Coventry: 1 AH (-1) 3.42
> Blackburn - Watford: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.17
> Atalanta - Real Madrid: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.90
> ...


 STAT: 17-2-57 (WDL), -2.41
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: 5-0-5 (WDL), +6.00, ROI +60.0%


----------



## BHTR (Feb 25, 2021)

Ajax - Lille: 1 AH (-1) 3.00
Arsenal - Benfica: 2 - 4.84
Villarreal - Salzburg: 1 AH (-1) 3.26
AC Milan - FK Crvena zvezda: 2 - 7.44
AS Roma - Braga: 2 - 5.22
Club Brugge KV - Dyn. Kyiv: 1 AH (-1) 3.39
D. Zagreb - Krasnodar: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.98
Leicester - Slavia Prague: 2 - 7.34
Manchester Utd - Real Sociedad: 2 AH (+0.5) 1.90
PSV - Olympiacos Piraeus: 1 AH (-1) 2.92
El-Entag El-Harby - Enppi: Over (2.5) 2.75
Al Ittihad - Wadi Degla: 2 - 4.33
AC Milan - FK Crvena zvezda: 2 - 7.44; AS Roma - Braga: 2 - 5.22 = 38.83


----------



## BHTR (Feb 26, 2021)

STAT: 19-5-65 (WDL), -3.17
bet4millionPremium (published so far for free in my telegram):
 STAT: 5-0-6 (WDL), +5.00, ROI +45.4%

Hello everyone. We stand still for a bit. It is necessary to completely remove illiquid markets. Once I liked to play such markets, but now it is safe to say that they are in the past - it is even theoretically difficult to make a profit on them. I think that there is no point in playing anything below the English championship. I came to this conclusion a long time ago.


----------



## BHTR (Feb 26, 2021)

Genclerbirligi - Yeni Malatyaspor: 1 - 3.13
Tambov - R. Volgograd: 1 - 7.10
Derby - Nottingham: Over (2.5) 2.81
Rennes - Nice: 2 AH (-0.25) 4.13
Werder Bremen - Eintracht Frankfurt: 1 AH (-0.25) 3.85
Rakow - Podbeskidzie: 2 - 6.92
Vitoria Guimaraes - Boavista: 1 AH (-1) 3.28
Levante - Ath Bilbao: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.29
Sabadell - Albacete: 2 - 3.95
Cartagena - Leganes: 1 AH (-0.25) 3.35
Konyaspor - Gaziantep: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.20


----------



## BHTR (Feb 27, 2021)

STAT: 22-6-72 (WDL), -1.84


----------



## BHTR (Feb 27, 2021)

Alania Vladikavkaz - Tomsk: 2 - 10.72
Omsk - Neftekhimik: 1 AH (-0.25) 2.95
Spartak Moscow 2 - D. Bryansk: 2 AH (+0.5) 2.08
Veles Moscow - Akron Togliatti: 2 - 6.74
FK Chayka - Shinnik Yaroslavl: 2 - 4.47
T. Moscow - SKA Khabarovsk: 2 - 5.15
Hatayspor - Ankaragucu: 2 - 5.13
Manchester City - West Ham: 2 - 12.16
West Brom - Brighton: 1 - 4.35
Leeds - Aston Villa: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.06
Newcastle - Wolves: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.74
Khimki - Ufa: 2 AH (-0.25) 2.96
Zenit - FK Rostov: 2 - 9.00
Sochi - Arsenal Tula: 2 - 5.56
Birmingham - QPR: 1 AH (-1) 5.82
Blackburn - Coventry: 1 AH (-1) 3.48
Preston - Huddersfield: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.22
Rotherham - Reading: 2 AH (-1) 4.07
Swansea - Bristol City: 2 - 5.78
Bordeaux - Metz: 1 AH (-1) 4.65
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlin: 2 - 4.94
RB Leipzig - B. Monchengladbach: 2 - 5.50
Hannover - Greuther Furth: 1 AH (-1) 3.87
Holstein Kiel - Aue: 2 - 5.44
Spezia - Parma: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.14
Stal Mielec - Lechia Gdansk: 2 AH (-0.75) 2.87
Gaz Metan Medias - UTA Arad: 1 AH (-0.75) 2.84
Academica Clinceni - Astra: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.60
Eibar - Huesca: 1 AH (-1) 4.00
Getafe - Valencia: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.37
Castellon - Las Palmas: 2 AH (-1) 5.75
Logrones - Mallorca: 2 AH (-1) 2.87
Karagumruk - Alanyaspor: 2 AH (-1) 3.45


----------



## BHTR (Feb 28, 2021)

STAT: 29-9-95 (WDL), -1.08
bet4millionPremium (free, telegram):
 STAT: 6-0-7 (WDL), +7.35, ROI +56.5%


----------



## BHTR (Feb 28, 2021)

Spartak Moscow - Rubin Kazan: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.80
Akhmat Grozny - Dynamo Moscow: 2 AH (-1) 5.25
Krasnodar - Ural: 2 - 8.55
Crystal Palace - Fulham: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.64
Leicester - Arsenal: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.67
Chelsea - Manchester Utd: 2 AH ( -0.75) 4.41
Wycombe - Norwich: 1 - 8.98
Monaco - Brest: 2 - 7.29
Angers - Lens: 2 AH (-1)     5.15
Reims - Montpellier: 1 AH (-1) 5.29
Lille - Strasbourg: 2 - 5.76
Marseille - Lyon: 1 - 5.40
Union Berlin - Hoffenheim: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.61
Mainz - Augsburg: 1 AH (-1) 3.17
Nurnberg - Braunschweig: 1 AH (-1) 2.88
Sandhausen - VfL Osnabruck: 1 AH (-1) 3.38
Sampdoria - Atalanta: 1 - 5.73
Inter - Genoa: 2  - 15.64
Udinese - Fiorentina: 2 AH (-1) 6.09
Slask Wroclaw - Pogon Szczecin: 1 AH (-1) 6.80
Portimonense - Maritimo: 2 - 4.63
Nacional - Braga: 1 - 6.22
FC Hermannstadt - Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe: 1 - 4.13    
FC Botosani - FCSB: 1 - 4.20
Cadiz CF - Betis: 1 - 4.23
Villarreal - Atl. Madrid: 2 AH (-1) 4.46
Fuenlabrada - Girona: 2 - 3.31
Tenerife - Alcorcon: 2 AH (-0.75) 5.25
R. Oviedo - Zaragoza: 2 AH (-0.75) 5.00
Goztepe - Kasimpasa: 2 - 3.53
Granada CF - Elche: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.65


----------



## BHTR (Mar 1, 2021)

STAT: -13.77
 STAT: 6-0-8 (WDL), +6.35, ROI +45.35%

From victory to defeat is always one step. Several bets on high odds flew off in the last seconds. Therefore, I lower the average coefficient to reduce such risks on the betting flow.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 1, 2021)

Tuzlaspor - Adanaspor AS: 2 AH (+0.5) 2.02


----------



## BHTR (Mar 1, 2021)

Everton - Southampton: 1 AH (-1) 3.10
St. Pauli - Hamburger SV: 2 AH (-1) 2.93
Mirandes - Malaga: 2 AH (-0.25) 2.96
Real Madrid - Real Sociedad: 1 AH (-1) 3.13


----------



## BHTR (Mar 1, 2021)

Benfica - Rio Ave: 2 - 9.69


----------



## BHTR (Mar 2, 2021)

STAT: -18.77
bet4millionPremium:
️ Everton - Southampton: 1 AH (-1) 3.10
 1-0, DRAW
 STAT: 6-1-8 (WDL), +6.35, ROI +45.35%


----------



## Jace64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Thx u!


----------



## BHTR (Mar 2, 2021)

Manchester City - Wolves: 2 - 16.00
Cardiff - Derby: 2 AH (-0.75) 5.08
Coventry - Middlesbrough: 2 AH (-1) 4.74
Huddersfield - Birmingham: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.03
Reading - Blackburn: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.16
Frosinone - Monza: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.48
Lecce - Entella: 2 - 6.33

Some bets are published for free in the Telegram channel, so that the forum does not often have messages in which one bet is placed.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 3, 2021)

STAT: -23.63
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: 6-1-9 (WDL), +5.35, ROI +33.43%


----------



## BHTR (Mar 3, 2021)

Burnley - Leicester: 2 AH (-1) 3.16
Sheffield Utd - Aston Villa: 2 AH (-1) 3.26
Crystal Palace - Manchester Utd: 1 -  8.43
QPR - Barnsley: 1 AH (-1) 5.71
Watford - Wycombe: 2 - 9.50
Lille - Marseille: 2 - 5.64
Sassuolo - Napoli: 2 AH (-1) 3.10
Atalanta - Crotone: 2 - 17.18
Benevento - Verona: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.38
Fiorentina - AS Roma: 1 AH (-1) 7.00
Basaksehir - Konyaspor: 2 - 4.10
Bordeaux - Paris SG: 1 - 7.56


----------



## BHTR (Mar 4, 2021)

STAT: -35.63
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: 6-1-11 (WDL), +3.35, ROI +18.6%

On the betting flow, the results are not very good at all. It is difficult to understand why out of ten shots on target, for example, Leicester-only one on target, and even that is past. A bunch of factors against. I'll try something else.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 4, 2021)

Fulham - Tottenham: 2 AH (-1) 2.86
West Brom - Everton: 1 - 4.25
Parma - Inter: 1 - 11.61
Alanyaspor - Goztepe: 1 AH (-1) 2.87
Kasimpasa - Trabzonspor: 2 (-1) 2.89


----------



## Airzone (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh wow, you are all professional players here! Can I, as a newbie, ask for your advice? I am interested in hybrid crypto casino platform to create my own online casino. I see that this business has become popular now and I want to try it too. Let's be honest, during the quarantine, gambling was the only thing that helped many people against depression, and who among us does not want to have their own income and not depend on an employer? Do you think players make more sport bets or play roulette?  I will be very glad to hear your feedback especially if you had experience of having your own casino! Good luck!


----------



## BHTR (Mar 5, 2021)

STAT: -38.63
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: 6-1-13 (WDL), +1.35, ROI +6.7%


----------



## BHTR (Mar 5, 2021)

Huddersfield - Cardiff: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.86
Schalke - Mainz: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.50
Paderborn - Darmstadt: X - 3.73
Wurzburger Kickers - Heidenheim: 2 AH (-1) 3.25
Wisla - Gornik Z.: X - 3.46
Ferreira - Nacional: 2 - 5.17
Sporting - Santa Clara: 2 - 8.99
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe - Chindia Targoviste: 2 -  5.19
Viitorul Constanta - Academica Clinceni: 1 AH (-1) 2.89
Valencia - Villarreal: 1 - 4.00
Espanyol - R. Oviedo: 2 -  5.55


----------



## BHTR (Mar 6, 2021)

CSKA Moscow - Akhmat Grozny: 2 - 5.28
FK Rostov - Sochi: 1 - 2.99
FK Krylya Sovetov Samara - Chertanovo M.: 2 - 22.61
Shinnik Yaroslavl - Orenburg: 1 - 6.75
Neftekhimik - D. Bryansk: 2 - 8.94
Sheffield Utd - Southampton: 2 AH (-1) 3.50
Brighton - Leicester: 2 AH (-1) 5.33
Barnsley - Birmingham: 2 - 4.76
Eintracht Frankfurt - Stuttgart: 2 - 3.89
Freiburg - RB Leipzig: 1 - 5.39
Univ. Craiova - FC Botosani: 2 -  4.05
Monza - Pordenone: 2 - 6.08


----------



## BHTR (Mar 7, 2021)

STAT: -43.48
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: 6-1-17 (WDL), -2.65

Value betting, while we dive.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 7, 2021)

West Brom - Newcastle: 2 (-0.75) 4.19
Manchester City - Manchester Utd: 2 - 6.93
Tottenham - Crystal Palace: 2 - 7.41
FC Koln - Werder Bremen: 1 AH (-1) 5.85
Arminia Bielefeld - Union Berlin: 2 AH (-1) 3.17
Dusseldorf - Nurnberg: 2 AH (-0.75) 5.00
Crotone - Torino: 1 AH (-0.75) 4.83
Verona - AC Milan: 2 AH (-1) 3.76
Sampdoria - Cagliari: 1 AH (-1) 3.80
FCSB - Gaz Metan Medias: 2 -  12.09
Ural - Ufa: 2 AH (-1) 6.80
Dynamo Moscow - Tambov: 2 - 29.32
Malaga - Sabadell: 1 AH (-0.75) 2.77
Hatayspor - Kayserispor: 2 - 5.72
Olympiacos Piraeus - Lamia: 2 - 18.55
Real Sociedad - Levante: 2 - 7.62
AS Roma - Genoa: 2 - 7.35


----------



## BHTR (Mar 8, 2021)

STAT: -36.47
bet4millionPremium:
 +0.72 ; 1-0-4 (WDL)
 STAT: 7-1-21 (WDL), -1.93


----------



## BHTR (Mar 8, 2021)

Chelsea - Everton: 2 - 6.48
Hamburger SV - Holstein Kiel: 1 AH (-1) 3.54
Inter - Atalanta: 1 AH (-1) 3.11
Belenenses - Benfica: 1 - 8.37
FC Arges - Poli Iasi: 2 -  4.30
FC Voluntari - Din. Bucuresti: 2 AH (-0.75) 3.09
West Ham - Leeds: 1 AH (-1) 3.19
Rubin Kazan - Zenit: 1 AH (-0.25) 4.15
Betis - Alaves: 2 -  5.67
Alcorcon - Mirandes: 1 AH (-1) 4.65
Lugo - Fuenlabrada: 1 AH (-0.75) 3.70
Antalyaspor - Kasimpasa: 2 AH (-0.75) 4.10
Trabzonspor - Alanyaspor: 2 - 3.57


----------



## Hadden Carpenter (Mar 8, 2021)

Airzone said:


> Oh wow, you are all professional players here! Can I, as a newbie, ask for your advice? I am interested in hybrid crypto casino platform to create my own online casino. I see that this business has become popular now and I want to try it too. Let's be honest, during the quarantine, gambling was the only thing that helped many people against depression, and who among us does not want to have their own income and not depend on an employer? Do you think players make more sport bets or play roulette?  I will be very glad to hear your feedback especially if you had experience of having your own casino! Good luck!


I don't think either one of those heavily outnumbers the other. It's not all about the market quantity, it's more about how to target those demographics efficiently. There are people making banks working in obscure niches because they know how to reach that kind of customers.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 8, 2021)

I will ask you not to flood in my topic.


----------



## BHTR (Mar 9, 2021)

STAT: -29.37
bet4millionPremium:
 STAT: 8-1-26 (WDL), -3.28


----------



## BHTR (Mar 9, 2021)

Dortmund - Sevilla: 1 AH (-1) 3.36


----------



## BHTR (Mar 10, 2021)

The topic is closed due to a change in strategy. Continue here - https://www.betting-forum.com/threads/good-bet-from-bet4million.35250/
Thx.


----------

